# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Klein bruin vlekje op vagina

## dreamawake

ik heb sinds vandaag een klein bruin vlekje op de voorkant van mijn vagina (plasser) hij zit onder de huid, en ik maak m zorgen. weet iemand of het erg is? wat ik het beste kan doen? ik heb het veder nog niemand verteld.

----------


## MissMolly

Zo snel mogelijk naar de dokter gaan en laten zien.
Als het niets is ben je meteen gerustgesteld en blijf je niet onnodig piekeren.
En als het wel iets is, ben je er tenminste op tijd bij.

Onthoud goed:
als het kwaad kan, is wachten GEEN optie, dan maak je het alleen onnodig erger.

En voor niets blijven zitten tobben over een onschuldig vlekje is ook niet erg verstandig, zeg nou zelf......

----------


## dreamawake

> Zo snel mogelijk naar de dokter gaan en laten zien.
> Als het niets is ben je meteen gerustgesteld en blijf je niet onnodig piekeren.
> En als het wel iets is, ben je er tenminste op tijd bij.
> 
> Onthoud goed:
> als het kwaad kan, is wachten GEEN optie, dan maak je het alleen onnodig erger.
> 
> En voor niets blijven zitten tobben over een onschuldig vlekje is ook niet erg verstandig, zeg nou zelf......


ik durf het mn moeder niet te vertellen, ik heb niet echt een goede band met haar. en het lijkt me nogal ongemakkelijk om met zoiets naar een dokter te gaan. ;$

----------


## MissMolly

Een vlekje op of in de huid is niets om je over te schamen, het heeft niets te maken met hygiene of sexuele activiteit, dus in dat opzicht hoef je niet bang te zijn dat iemand er iets van denkt.

Je moeder mag heel blij zijn dat ze zo'n verstandige dochter heeft die zelf goed ophaar lichaam let. Heb je 1 vaste huisarts of is het een groepspraktijk? Als er een vrouwelijke arts bij is, kan je daar misschien een afspraak mee maken. Dat is voor jou misschien wat makkelijker....

Maar dokters zijn dit soort dingen wel gewend, ze hebben in hun opleiding en in hun praktijk al zoveel vrouwen moeten onderzoeken dat het voor hen gewoon werk is, en ze weten ook heus wel dat meisjes zich daar vaak nogal ongemakkelijk bij voelen.
En je mag je dokter ook best vertellen dat je je een beetje schaamt omdat het zo intiem is. Ik denk dat hij je alleen maar heel volwassen en verstandig vindt als je toch naar hem toe gaat.

----------


## sietske763

alle groeiende/vreemde plekjes, vooral bruine laten bekijken en als het weggehaald moet worden dan niet door HA maar door dermatoloog.

----------


## dreamawake

ik heb het verteld aan mijn moeder. ze zei dat het gewoon een moedervlekje was, en zodra het begon te irriteren we het zouden laten nakijken, in iedergeval bedankt voor jullie hulp.

----------


## PrinceR

Spontane groeiende moedervlekken kunnen ook gevaarlijk zijn. Als je nergens anders moedervlekken hebt dan zou ik toch maar ff naar de dokter gaan.

Je weet het nooit.

----------

